# We Be Carvin and Shapin Now



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

A carving glove of a different color. No, I really do mean a carving glove:

http://www.dezeen.com/2015/06/24/happaratus-power-glove-morten-gronning-nielsen-carves-objects-fingertips-graduate-royal-college-of-art-show-rca-2015/


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

That's pretty cool. Freddy Kruger takes up wood working lol.


----------

